# Tbol or no tbol?



## Houndog787 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi

So I've decided to go with the sticky and run the test E first cycle

Now it says to run dbol along side the test at 30mg a day

I want to look bigger but leaner at the same time so was curious to no if running tbol along side the test would be a better option and what dose of tbol would you recommend?

Opinions please 

The Hound!!


----------



## Jada (Oct 16, 2016)

I say no, it's ur first time using anything and I think it's best to just use test this time around and see how body reacts. Put in the work in the gym /kitchen(diet) first then  let test takes its course and you going to grow. No need to rush things.


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 16, 2016)

Am I allowed to put a website Address on here to see if its a good source or not?

Is there an alternative to nolva as the website I'm thinking of using does not have it listed in the pct section

Clomid I want and nolva

They got clomid
Mesterolone
Letrozole
Arimidex
Roas (Isotretinoin)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 16, 2016)

A oral and test make a great first cycle


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 16, 2016)

Nothing wrong with kick starting with an oral in my book
Or closing out with one.
4-6 weeks. 

People have run EQ and or mast with test for a first cycle and nothing wrong with that either.

I personally think it's just crazy when people run test tren mast for their first cycle.

But hey that's just me.

Goodluck man.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 16, 2016)

Personally I feel like that sticky needs modified. Test ONLY. Yeah you'd probably fine with an oral. But if you lose your virginity to a porn star, what's there to look forward to?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Personally I feel like that sticky needs modified. Test ONLY. Yeah you'd probably fine with an oral. But if you lose your virginity to a porn star, what's there to look forward to?



Vaginas that haven't been ravaged by 18" super-cocks?


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 16, 2016)

Am I allowed to put a website Address on here to see if its a good source or not?

Is there an alternative to nolva as the website I'm thinking of using does not have it listed in the pct section

Clomid I want and nolva

They got clomid
Mesterolone
Letrozole
Arimidex
Roas (Isotretinoin)


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 17, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> Am I allowed to put a website Address on here to see if its a good source or not?
> 
> Is there an alternative to nolva as the website I'm thinking of using does not have it listed in the pct section
> 
> ...


That one's easy. If it has a website, it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 17, 2016)

Eh I don't get it. So say if I was to get it off a good source from my local gym then surely he has got it from a website and then passed it on to whoever at his gym. I mean does he just pull it off trees?

Were do they get it from in the first place?

Pharmacomstore.org is best reviews I've found up to now but even that has mixed reviews from some other forums I've been on. Finding it difficult


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Oct 17, 2016)

I ran tbol my first cycle..loved the stuff..still do mainly cuz zero sides for me except good pumps and strength gains...I think its fine to run first cycle with an oral, especially tbol. but you would only need 40mgs for about 4-5weeks max.


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 17, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I ran tbol my first cycle..loved the stuff..still do mainly cuz zero sides for me except good pumps and strength gains...I think its fine to run first cycle with an oral, especially tbol. but you would only need 40mgs for about 4-5weeks max.



Thanks
Do you Recommend the tbol towards the end of my cycle?


----------



## bigben66 (Oct 17, 2016)

Personally I always favour the conservative approach... I'd run Test only, learn to see how your body deals with changes in estrogen, and get one cycle under your belt.

Some guys are fine running Test only with no AI, and others aren't. 

Find out which camp you are in - and then throw the D'Bol in on your 2nd cycle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 18, 2016)

Go ahead and use it. 50mg for 4wks will really get the cycle moving if it's only going to be 12 wks if tes e


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 18, 2016)

Everyone doesn't get gear off websites man. Those should be your absolute last resort. I've never used a website and never will
 Just run the test alone. You can make fantastic gains off just test


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Everyone doesn't get gear off websites man. Those should be your absolute last resort. I've never used a website and never will
> Just run the test alone. You can make fantastic gains off just test




I don't no anybody to ask in my gym 

Online is my onlyboption but mannim finding it difficult

Narrowed itvdown to two but even they get bad reviews so this at the minute is whats delaying me starting my first cycle


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 18, 2016)

Listen to Ecks, just run the Test. You will be more than happy with the results. Then run the tbol on cycle two. Be more than happy again. Its a win win.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 18, 2016)

I waited until my third cycle to run an oral.  But my body doesn't deal with change very well, so I had to keep shit simple.


----------



## Markus (Oct 19, 2016)

I stay away from orals.  I run test usually during my cycles.  12-16 weeks.  I find they either get me too bloated or if I run winny.  My joints get way too ****ed and anavar just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 19, 2016)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I waited until my third cycle to run an oral.  But my body doesn't deal with change very well, so I had to keep shit simple.



Shit I waited almost seven years to try an oral. Lol don't know why but I just stayed away. All anyone needs is test Tren and deca. 3 magical compounds


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 21, 2016)

I love dem dbols!  Anyways like some of the others have stated.  Run test only for first cycle to see how your body responds to the test.  This is a lifestyle so what's the rush?  Test only especially at "on" dosages will offer you some pretty dramatic results.  I'm on trt and even my 120mg per week feels pretty good.  Whatever you choose good luck to ya!


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 21, 2016)

As the majority of bros have said, I'd start with test only. You don't want to exasperate all your options immediately if you wanna be in this for the long haul!


----------

